# Rescued Pigeon - healed up...



## john999 (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi! i was cycling and stopped for a rest and saw a cat trying to make a young pigeon his next meal. i stepped in and brought the pigeon home. 

it looks like he was still very young. - my guess is that he flew from his nest, didnt get far and the cat found him. being unable to fly he couldnt get away - his tail feathers were still just 'nubs' and when i let him browse around the apt. he could fly but got no lift. he had a scratch on his neck and head from the encounter with the cat but otherwise he seems very healthy.

its now been around 10 days and the tail feathers have grown in and his wings have developed some nice white feathers - turning into a gorgeous little guy - : ) ... i let him 'fly' around the apt. - he now can get lift and he moves ALOT of wind when he flaps his wings.

everything is going well but i have some concerns...

one is the small mites/long multi legged insects crawling around in his feathers. how do i treat that? is there a home made 'remedy' or bath/spray/powder i can make or buy?

another concern (and i feel bad for saying this) is how to get to him to 'leave'? whenever i approach him, he starts screeching and beating his wings in excitement and cuddles up to me *blush : ) he is pure love and joy and i love that he is here... but i know his heart is in nature and there is a calling for him to be free. i leave the window open for him and he even goes outside on the window sill - he doesnt fly away - but always comes back in. im putting bird seed out on the neighbours roof in the hopes he will make some 'friends' but none have shown up yet. 
my question is, is this normal? is there a time he will feel to go or has been 'domesticated'? (is there anything i can do about that?) will he out grow what seems to be a maternal bonding? should i give him a 'push'? if so, how?

im in toronto, so the days are getting colder which may make it more difficult for him to look for food etc in the coming weeks.
theres no rush right now as he has a small enclosed area outside my window and sits quietly with me in my apt as well... : ) 

just wondering how to proceed, in terms of , should i be concerned with the insects or will he be flying off soon.

not sure exactly how old he is. he had very small tail feathers when i found him but after 10 days, they are quite developed and he is also getting colour in his wings and neck... (the shimmering purple and green)...

any advice, help, suggestions or directions are most welcomed and appreciated...

will be sorry to see him go, but whats best for him is my main concern...

thanks!!

: )


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for rescuing the little pij. You did a great job with him.
He is still young, I think, since you mentioned the squeaking, and he is still very bonded to you. Best would be to join the flock that visits you, otherwise he won't make it on his own. In a few months he will look for a mate and then he will be more comfortable to leave. But don't be surprised if he keeps on coming back for a good meal and to just say 'hi'.
As for the mites. I don't know about where you live but here we have a spray sold at pet stores, bird mite and lice spray. Do ask for it at your local pet store. The mites are very annoying for the poor birds.

Reti


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank you for caring for the little one.
His home is your apartment and unless he gets accustomed to a flock of pigeons, he will always come back.
As Reti said. Give him time to build up strengh and once he sees some pigeons, his interest with arise and will accompany them. If he finds a mate it may not come back, unless he is hungry , or it could come with the mate to find a place to nest(but chances are slim).
It's good to hear Torontonians are fond of pigeons


----------



## Birdbabe (Jan 24, 2006)

If you have accsess to "SEVIN DUST" you can sprinkle that on him and fluff it around in the feathers, avoiding his face and eyes. This should kill the bugs. However after the bugs are gone, you will need to bathe him to remove the SEVIN DUST keep in mind you may have to sprinkle him a couple times to get the bugs off, but it usually works the first time. Thank you for helping him, they make wonderful pets, but if you cant keep him, maybe theres a rehabber in your area that would take him. Good luck!


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

That was a great thing you did to save him and take him home .....Nice story 

Just with the mite ......as suggested you can easily obtain sprays for caged & aviary birds , comes in a bottle with a spray nozzle ....easy to use and get under the wings ect . The mite pose little hazzard to you .

I'd just be careful with him at the window sill until he's worked out how to fly ..... they can tend to be a little clumsy .....I would say he'll be with you for a while and possibly longer , chances are he'll see you as the main man  - If there is a flock or a few that call close to your window that would be a good introduction for him , but it will probably take some time .

I finished hand rearing a couple of babies that were given to me after their parents were killed , they spent time in my loft for some months , but then they both decided they wanted a feral life which was granted . The hen bird hasn't been back in such a long time and I can't help but feel she has perished somewhere , but the cock bird still comes back for breakfast and dinner daily .....but the point is he has found a flock somewhere and prefers to live with them .

Would love to see a picture if you can upload one 

Good luck !


----------



## john999 (Sep 19, 2012)

my apologies in not responding earlier, i didnt see so many people had replied...!!!
: )

i went to a pet store yesterday and they said they didnt have any spray, i will try another store today... : )

i will look into a larger 'cage' or something to hold him as the days are getting colder here... although i think he has few more weeks until its freezing...
right now he stays in doors with me for most of the time, alot of newspaper and laundry but he is a pleasure to have around.
: )

i used to feed ALOT of pigeons from my neighbour's roof - had several 18KG bags of bird food laying around - (until my neighbour found out!! LOL!!!) so i know there are pigeons around. i have set out food in order to get them to come round. the squirrels are the first ones back... : )

i went back to the place i found him, a hotel, and saw that in the ridges on the side of the building there were about a hundred pigeons that were using the protruding bricks as homes. i guess he fell out and made it as far as he could until i found him - and before the kitty had a meal - i was thinking to maybe return him there but if he needs to stay here he can stay as long as he wants... : )

thank you soooooo much for all the tips and support!!! i will keep you updated on his progress and try to up load a few pictures today...

off to look for mite spray...

: )


----------



## john999 (Sep 19, 2012)

*update*
i bought some mite and tick spray and it worked like a charm. he is clean and clear...

thanks for the help!!!

here is a picture of the little guy...

thanks again!!! : )


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

He looks wonderful!!!! What a cutie

Reti


----------



## goga82 (Aug 17, 2009)

i would give him another month and a half in your house before u release him.. he looks about 3 weeks old.. and i release my p[igeons when they are two months old..
best if released into all ready formed flock... if possible next to ur house if u have any pigeons..
i would feed that flock few days after the release just to make sure baby is ok first couple of days.. all tho most do good without interfearing once they released... 
good luck and good save


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Hes looking good.
One thing to point out, when the time comes you cannot just "let him go".
Young birds are taught things by their parents, they dont just instinctively know how to do certain things.
He is a youngster that has not yet learned how to forage for food, or evade predators. (notably since he was caught by a cat).
Once he is a bit older, more confident with flying & landing etc, he will need to go through a process called "soft release". 
This takes a few days to a week, but is very important in order for the bird to learn signals from other pigeons while at the same time being safe while he does so.
If he is still "squeaking" and twitching his wings at you when you approach, then he is not ready to be released. He associates you with food & safety and you have become his "flock" but he would also do this to any other pigeon he meets. Most other pigeons would chase him away or attack him as he is not part of their flock.


----------



## john999 (Sep 19, 2012)

thanks for the advice, it helps alot!! i have the feeling when he pecks or turns or 'says something' he is waiting for the appropriate response, but seriously i have no clue so its good to know for a slow release...
weirdest thing happened. i managed to finally get one pigeon to start eating next door and when i let out the little guy, they just beamed at each other. both were curious and seemed to be liking each other. so i gave him room and stayed away. 10 minutes later he came flying!!!! through the open window and into my kitchen knocking everything over! i thought he just got excited so i picked him up and put him outside again at which point he adamantly refused and so i put him in his 'nest' - opened box with a towel for fluffy-ness. i look outside and there are pigeon feathers everywhere!! i pop my head out the window and right above me is a HUGE hawk (or falcon). as soon as the hawk sees me it takes off and is immediately attacked by crows. the thing is im almost downtown toronto and have almost never seen a hawk in the city.
anyway, i think the other pigeon made it away with only some tail feathers pulled but im guessing it was kind of an intense first meeting for the little guy - especially after the run in with the cat- 
i plan to put alot more feed out for more birds in the hopes there will be larger group for him to become acquainted with, and hopefully, in a safer environment...

thanks again for all the tips, advice and support....

will keep you posted on how he progresses...

will miss him though...

: )


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's the hunting season for hawks. I would change the schedule for putting seeds for the pigeons. Hawks learn fast and they will come back. I am happy they pigeons made it alive. I am in Mississauga(next to Toronto) and i have never seen hawks since i have pigeons (3 yr), but this year they came right 2-3 meters in front of me in the tree. Luckly my brids were in the cage and had the door open to get inside.
If you see a hawk grabbing a pigeon, just make loud noise and hopefully it will drop it.


----------



## john999 (Sep 19, 2012)

i figured the hawk had been scoping the place out and knew there was a younger bird as the pigeon sits on the window sill basking in the sunshine. guess the hawk figured he had a meal when he saw two of them. 
i used to feed the birds ALOT of food for while and had tonnes of pigeons, cardinals, chickadees, robins etc but the neighbour found out and started a stink so i stopped. i will start again to get enough 'action' to allow him to 'mingle' and make friends...
i'm getting some 18 Kg bags of feed tomorrow...
: )


----------



## john999 (Sep 19, 2012)

already alot of birds gathering. no pigeons yet BUT he flew out onto my roof top and was gone for a good half hour.
came back quite happy and fluffed!!
: )


----------



## Dima (Jan 15, 2011)

It's dangerous for it to be alone. Keep an eye on him when he is around. Hawks can come back anytime. I hope he finds a flock or the flock comes to yout house.


----------



## john999 (Sep 19, 2012)

there is one pigeon that comes to the roof top. they seem to get along. its mostly smaller birds and cardinals that have discovered the food so far.. not bad for the first day. 
i will keep an eye on him though...
thanks!


----------



## Tashy/Rob (Jan 18, 2012)

Why not just keep him/her?

Me and my Tash (girlfriend) are 'Pidgie converts'.....we have six living with usPip and Poppy, and 4 squabs, seeing as our Pip is more a randy old goat than a pidge!!!

Tash is hand rearing two squabs at the minute, seeing as Pip is wanting to firkytoodle with Poppy (so their attention is elsewhere), one has been named Fraggle, the other one is still nameless as we can't decide. And it was such a buzz the other night watching Fraggle totter across the floor, onto Tash's slipper.....UP her leg to sit on her lap, then flitter her wings and demand, in a loud squeaking fashion to be fed.

Tash is their mommy now!

And they all have such wonderful characters, and yes, loose bums!

But we love em all.

Oh and we feed around 50 in our back garden!

Rob


----------

